# Any other rubber-furs?



## Simo (Dec 18, 2014)

So! I'm getting a custom latex skunk suit made, and I was wondering, A), if there's any other rubber-furs here, and also B) What cons are the best for this sorta thing? I know some will let you wear these outfits about, others won't, but curious to hear any input. I'd keep the zipper area covered up by some nylon soccer shorts worn over it, so it's not like there's gonna be any bulge, or anything. And if anyone has gone suiting at a con as a rubber-fur, what was it like?


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 18, 2014)

sounds like you would sweat to death like a oven in one of those. There are rubber furs on FA. There is every fetish imaginable on FA. Have you considered using the search engine? http://www.furaffinity.net/search/


----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, I did meet a few there...though it seems harder to chit-chat on that side of the site, for some reason. Or maybe just harder to feel like you're part of an actively communicating community...hard to explain! But it seems less social than a forum.

As for sweating to death: It really depends on the air-temp. It can actually be sorta chilly, if the room temp is on the low side. Overall, I'd say it's sorta cooler than a fursuit, but it depends on how active you are. If it's cold, you feel the cold pretty fast, as there's no real air layer...my outfit would be form-fitting, with only the tail and head inflatable, to hold the shape.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 18, 2014)

Well there was a dude that used to post here called NoahTheLatexGryphon, he wouldn't shut up about his rubber fetish. Not sure if he's still around though.

As for wearing an anthro gimp suit at cons, just keep it to fetish clubs man. The furs that actually want to see you covered in rubber will only want to see you in private and it'll just make most people feel uncomfortable in public.


----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, it's by no means a gimp suit, just an anthro animal one of a different material.

Keep calm and carry on, as you Brits say! I doubt anyone will be damaged


----------



## KyryK (Dec 18, 2014)

Wearing fetishwear to a con is like wearing a murrsuit to a con, creepy as fuck. Unless you don't care about being viewed as creepy and want to attract fellow creepers don't do it man.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 18, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Well there was a dude that used to post here called  NoahTheLatexGryphon, he wouldn't shut up about his rubber fetish. Not  sure if he's still around though.
> 
> As for wearing an anthro gimp suit at cons, just keep it to fetish clubs  man. The furs that actually want to see you covered in rubber will only  want to see you in private and it'll just make most people feel  uncomfortable in public.



Didn't he get banned? Of am I thinking of download-a-what-ever-pokemon-he-was?



Simo said:


> Yeah, I did meet a few there...though it seems  harder to chit-chat on that side of the site, for some reason. Or maybe  just harder to feel like you're part of an actively communicating  community...hard to explain! But it seems less social than a forum.
> 
> As for sweating to death: It really depends on the air-temp. It can  actually be sorta chilly, if the room temp is on the low side. Overall,  I'd say it's sorta cooler than a fursuit, but it depends on how active  you are. If it's cold, you feel the cold pretty fast, as there's no real  air layer...my outfit would be form-fitting, with only the tail and  head inflatable, to hold the shape.



that' makes sense. Still sounds like it would be a unconformable fur-suit to wear

If you want to talk about your latex fetish on this forum, you out  of luck. You will most likely get trolled here. perhaps you should check  out sofurry?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 18, 2014)

Go be rubber somewhere else.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 18, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Didn't he get banned? Of am I thinking of download-a-what-ever-pokemon-he-was?


Yeah download_a_flareon was perma'd, not sure about Noah.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 18, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Yeah download_a_flareon was perma'd, not sure about Noah.


Noah is still able to return, he ain't got banned yet.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 18, 2014)

What is it with the fetish threads lately?

Noah just got mad the we kept telling him to stop rubbing his fetish stuff in our faces and to stop taking being a furry so seriously. He left, came back, did more of the same crap, got mad, called us mean and unaccepting, then left vowing never to return. 

Now, getting back on topic. Please don't wear your latex suit in public. Even (possibly especially) at cons it's creepy. You may not see it as a fetish gear, but everyone else will. You will immediately become "that #%â‚¬Â£ing creepy guy in the rubber suit" that most people avoid like the plague. And the forums aren't a good place to meet people that share your fetishes.


----------



## Joey (Dec 18, 2014)

@OP

Can we not? -_-

Goddamn those suits look terrible.


----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2014)

Wow, such crabbiness! 

Catwoman wore such an outfit in a PG rated Batman movie...come to think of it, so did Batman. So I'm not sure how a material in and of itself can be creepy, but if it is to you, then it is to you, and is not such as an immutable fact of nature. And just like fursuits, it doesn't have to be a fetish...it can also be like cosplay. Not sure why everyone is so wound up, but it is odd to see so many people this grouchy over a costume. But it doesn't matter to me, we all have our likes; to each his own.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 18, 2014)

Simo said:


> Wow, such crabbiness!
> 
> And just like fursuits, it doesn't have to be a fetish...it can also be like cosplay. Not sure why everyone is so wound up, but it is odd to see so many people this grouchy over a costume. But it doesn't matter to me, we all have our likes; to each his own.



C'mon! You just mentioned you into the 'dark' side of the fandom in another post and that you want a latex fursuit. It' doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure it out.

Welcome to FAF.


----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2014)

I guess I still don't see what's so odd about it. Lots of furries are into many aspects of the fandom, and I'm not gonna judge a person based on what their suit/costume is made out of, or whether or not they like the g-rated, adult sides, or both, of the fandom.

Anyway, it doesn't bother me if ya don't like it; we all have our own tastes and interests, and I was just curious.

I'm legally married to my partner, and this isn't a thread to 'find mates', but just to see if there was any general interest in such suiting, be friendly, and talk to people in a genial way. Didn't mean to make folks cranky.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 18, 2014)

Simo said:


> I guess I still don't see what's so odd about it. Lots of furries are into many aspects of the fandom, and I'm not gonna judge a person based on what their suit/costume is made out of, or whether or not they like the g-rated, adult sides, or both, of the fandom.
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't bother me if ya don't like it; we all have our own tastes and interests, and I was just curious.
> 
> I'm legally married to my partner, and this isn't a thread to 'find mates', but just to see if there was any general interest in such suiting, be friendly, and talk to people in a genial way. Didn't mean to make folks cranky.



It's all good. Have a nice day.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 18, 2014)

Whoa!

First Robotfurs
Now.. Rubberfurs!

I'd like to know more about the different kinds of fur we have? Do we have wooden fur? 

Anyhow OP.. I'm fine with whatever "interest' that you may have. Hugs and kisses


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 18, 2014)

Simo said:


> I guess I still don't see what's so odd about it. Lots of furries are into many aspects of the fandom, and I'm not gonna judge a person based on what their suit/costume is made out of, or whether or not they like the g-rated, adult sides, or both, of the fandom.
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't bother me if ya don't like it; we all have our own tastes and interests, and I was just curious.
> 
> I'm legally married to my partner, and this isn't a thread to 'find mates', but just to see if there was any general interest in such suiting, be friendly, and talk to people in a genial way. Didn't mean to make folks cranky.


You haven't seen us cranky yet.
So far we're merely expressing ourselves in a way you should read as "I'm doing something wrong explaining my fetishes"


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 18, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I'd like to know more about the different kinds of fur we have? Do we have wooden fur?



Like a treant-like furry? That could be cool if done right. However, it better not say 'i am Groot' every five seconds or I will set it on fire.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2014)

I hope you find someone to make your suit, a skunk sounds like a good choice. 

A lot of furries become irate easily, when sex is discussed, because they fear being viewed as sexual deviants themselves. If you want to wear your costume, when you're out, you might want to consider attending a rubber/bondage fetish convention, where attendees will be more permissive.


----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Whoa!
> 
> First Robotfurs
> Now.. Rubberfurs!
> ...



Thanks!

Wood? No, not that I know of. I've seen some orca whales and sea-creatures who have used neoprene, and also the use of things like feathers, and substances that resemble scales. And some chain-mail accessories. But wood...not yet.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 18, 2014)

Simo said:


> Wow, such crabbiness!
> 
> Catwoman wore such an outfit in a PG rated Batman movie...come to think of it, so did Batman. So I'm not sure how a material in and of itself can be creepy, but if it is to you, then it is to you, and is not such as an immutable fact of nature. And just like fursuits, it doesn't have to be a fetish...it can also be like cosplay. Not sure why everyone is so wound up, but it is odd to see so many people this grouchy over a costume. But it doesn't matter to me, we all have our likes; to each his own.


I know, but if people see you covered head to toe in rubber the first thing that's gonna come to mind isn't "gee, what wonderful cosplay". People view it as fundamentally tied with fetisism and they're gonna feel weird around you because of it...generally.


Simo said:


> I guess I still don't see what's so odd about it. Lots of furries are into many aspects of the fandom, and I'm not gonna judge a person based on what their suit/costume is made out of, or whether or not they like the g-rated, adult sides, or both, of the fandom.
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't bother me if ya don't like it; we all have our own tastes and interests, and I was just curious.
> 
> I'm legally married to my partner, and this isn't a thread to 'find mates', but just to see if there was any general interest in such suiting, be friendly, and talk to people in a genial way. Didn't mean to make folks cranky.


Trust me, i'm certainly not judging you and it's really not a case of me not liking it. I just think it's a bad idea.


Fallowfox said:


> ...because they fear being viewed as sexual deviants themselves...


Why i have no idea what you're talking about...


----------



## Coffox (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a thing for rubber and latex myself, but there is a place for everything.

I suppose it would look 'different' but i dont know how the suit your talking about looks like.

Skintight suits would really make someone who does not know the same feelings feel disturbed.


----------



## Misomie (Dec 18, 2014)

Well you did admit to requiring shorts to cover a zipper. That alone should have answered your question. Only general wear should be worn in public. If it's not to be used for sex, you're better off wearing a full outfit rather than just shorts (aka typical murrsuit wear). Tha would seriously lower the creep aspect.


----------



## Brazen (Dec 18, 2014)

Don't listen to them OP, if it's ok to wear BDSM gear at a pride parade in the middle of a public street then it's ok to wear it to a private venue like a furry convention.


----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2014)

Well the zipper is there just because it takes a while to get in and out of these suits, so it's for what any zipper would be used for, as in if you gotta go! The zipper runs from the rear neck, and all the way around to the front waist...it's also how you manage to even enter such a suit. It doesn't look any different than any other zipper. But yet some seem to find them odd, so hence, shorts, even as many furs with certain types of fursuits also wear them, as I have noted with great regularity. 

Well, curious to see all the replies, I guess y'all can thank me for givin' ya something to talk about!

But the suit looks a lot like the coon, from Squeak Latex, who's making it, you can look it up, and see. 

The other aspect is that I don't care for the fetish convention scene, it's just not my thing, and doesn't have a whole lot to do with my interests, all in all. S&M is a huge turnoff to me. 

Anyhow...I'll just play things by ear; if people don't accept or like me, no big deal, I have my friends, and my main aim is to have fun.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 18, 2014)

How I imagine OP's suit will look like


----------



## Brazen (Dec 18, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> How I imagine OP's suit will look like



not furry enough


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 18, 2014)

Brazen said:


> not furry enough



http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net...ision/latest?cb=20110528144924&path-prefix=en


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 18, 2014)

Brazen said:


> not furry enough



.. alrighty then


----------



## shteev (Dec 18, 2014)

so no OP, it seems like you're alone on the rubber-fur thing here on the forums


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 18, 2014)

I always use a rubber when fucking my bitches or using and abusing my boy toys.


----------



## Saga (Dec 18, 2014)

thisismyfetish.jpg

I would seriously advise against wearing a gimp suit in public, but it's not illegal so have it at
Murica


----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2014)

*yawns*

Heard it all before.

Weird, of all the many furry forums & sites I've been on, this has to be the one that's the least friendly, but then again, that was sorta what I was expecting.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 18, 2014)

It's not at all! People here love to be pricks =D

Anyways - you seem pretty nice and friendly to me. 
Although wearing leather gear out and about would obviously get you some funky looks, but you can also do whatever you want to I guess.


----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2014)

Hewge said:


> It's not at all! People here love to be pricks =D
> 
> Anyways - you seem pretty nice and friendly to me.
> Although wearing leather gear out and about would obviously get you some funky looks, but you can also do whatever you want to I guess.



Thanks. I'm pretty normal in a lotta ways. I watch baseball, work in a library, collect wine, comic books, go hiking, and have been in the fandom about 8 years...and as you say, people do like to be pricks on the interwebs, but it's weird how this forum seems to have that reputation. Doesn't bother me, so much as make me puzzled. Just wondered what the forum side of FA was like, is all, so I made a buncha posts about stuff, from an intro to comics to cons, just to test the waters, and say hi.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 18, 2014)

Simo said:


> Thanks. I'm pretty normal in a lotta ways. I watch baseball, work in a library, collect wine, comic books, go hiking, and have been in the fandom about 8 years...and as you say, people do like to be pricks on the interwebs, but it's weird how this forum seems to have that reputation. Doesn't bother me, so much as make me puzzled. Just wondered what the forum side of FA was like, is all, so I made a buncha posts about stuff, from an intro to comics to cons, just to test the waters, and say hi.



Yeah. I lurked here for a month or two before I even made a comment.  Most of the people on these forums are pretty nice. The mods are usually pretty cool as well. Sure it's far from perfect but what forum is? If you want to experience true prickliness, visit the IGN.com forums. compared to that these guys are saints.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 18, 2014)

I like it sometimes when people here becomes pricks but only if its reasonable! Like when some herpy derpy talks nonsense and whatnot.

Sarcastic coffiecup please never change... I like it when you're rough


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 19, 2014)

There was one, he got bullied out of here


----------



## Simo (Dec 19, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Yeah. I lurked here for a month or two before I even made a comment.  Most of the people on these forums are pretty nice. The mods are usually pretty cool as well. Sure it's far from perfect but what forum is? If you want to experience true prickliness, visit the IGN.com forums. compared to that these guys are saints.



Never seen that forum, but I'm a table-top gamer. Sounds rough.

I never knew the one fur, got bullied out on account of being a rubber-fur. But maybe he crossed a line. I dunno. Though a site that encourages bullying, condones it, and where the mods don't step in...I never seen a furry site like that.

Frankly, I find vore, S&M weird, but who am I to judge? Long as nobody gets harmed.

Anyhow, takes a lot to get rid of me. Ain't no big thing. Just kids, bein' like they are, far as I can see.

Sorta like the sentiment of Leonard Skynard....southern man don't need you, anyhow. Ain't nobody does, really. And this, as a member of the SPLC and the ACLU.

I'm just a nice 'ol southern skunk, ain't got a care.

Simo's home is Alabama! (sweet home)

Sad, how some of you folks seem so bitter. But maybe it suits you. Skunk don't care.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 19, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I'd like to know more about the different kinds of fur we have? Do we have wooden fur?



I forget the name, but I know there was a person whose 'sona was a tree on here.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 19, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I forget the name, but I know there was a person whose 'sona was a tree on here.


I think he was called Rheumatism, his 'sona was a bush. There was also a dude that posted here a few years back whose 'sona was a waffle...


----------

